# swoop 190 9.0 Fahrwerkseinstellungen?



## marc53844 (9. November 2014)

Hi, 

ich habe mir vorgestern ein swoop 190 9.0 von 2014 gekauft. Beim Kauf wurde nach meinem Gewicht zum einstellen der Dämpfer gefragt. Das habe ich dann angegeben (105kg). Nun haben wir heute eine Tour gemacht und da habe ich festgestellt das die Einstellungen die da getätigt wurden, vollkommen daneben sind.
Die 36er Fox Talas war mit lediglich 7 bar befüllt... und der Dämpfer Vivid Air mit 8 oder 9 bar.
Entsprechend bin ich bei kleinsten Hubbeln schon ans Limit gekommen. Ab 2014 (wie ich nachgelesen habe) braucht die Talas wohl wesentlich mehr Luft... 

Jetzt habe ich die Gabel auf 12bar und den Dämpfer bei grob 13-14 bar (habe mit dem schlüssel etwas abgelassen). 
Mich überfordern die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten an der Gabel sowie am Dämpfer derzeit noch etwas. Rebound, compression ... etc. Habe ich alles schon mal nachgelesen und weiss auch in etwa was was bedeutet. Aber hat jemand mal Erfahrungsgemäß ein grob passendes Setting für mich? 
Von dem ich mich dann mal rantasten kann?


Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. November 2014)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir vorgestern ein swoop 190 9.0 von 2014 gekauft. Beim Kauf wurde nach meinem Gewicht zum einstellen der Dämpfer gefragt. Das habe ich dann angegeben (105kg). Nun haben wir heute eine Tour gemacht und da habe ich festgestellt das die Einstellungen die da getätigt wurden, vollkommen daneben sind.
> Die 36er Fox Talas war mit lediglich 7 bar befüllt... und der Dämpfer Vivid Air mit 8 oder 9 bar.
> ...


Glaube auf der Gabel hast ev. etwas viel 10-11 bar hinten etwas wenig 16-17,5 bar müssten richtig sein. Reb. und Com.
Startes du am besten mit ganz auf dann 3-4 Klicks zu, Richtig einstellen muss man aber immer selbst das ist eine Start
Setting. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (10. November 2014)

Alles klar! Danke für die Infos. Ich werde mich am Wochenende mal dran geben.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MrWicked (27. November 2014)

Zieh dir die Anleitung von der Homepage der Hersteller und stel die Dämpfer so ein wie es in der Anleitung steht (beachte Gewichtstabelle).Die 105 kg sind hoffentlich Gesamtgewicht die du angeben hast plus komplette Montur und Rucksack. Danach mal ne Runde fahren am besten eine Strecke die du sehr gut kennst, und je nachdem wie Straff oder sanft  du dein Fahrwerk  haben willst 0.5 bar mehr oder weniger in die Dämpfer füllen.
Ich wiege 92 kg mit kompletter Montur und habe vorne 11,8 bar und hinten 280 Psi. 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Knoxville86 (8. Dezember 2014)

MrWicked schrieb:


> Zieh dir die Anleitung von der Homepage der Hersteller und stel die Dämpfer so ein wie es in der Anleitung steht (beachte Gewichtstabelle).



Genau das wollte ich machen, aber ich finde bei Fox keine deutschsprachigen Anleitungen. Kann das sein?


----------



## MrWicked (8. Dezember 2014)

Sers Knoxville86,
leider gibt es die Anleitung nur in Englisch. Aber an dem solls ja wohl nicht scheitern;  wenn nicht noch einen Online Translator verwenden. 
Gruß Mr Wicked


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 

ich hätte mal gerne die Dämpfer einbaulänge für das 190 swoop gewusst. falls mir jemand helfen kann. 
Danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Dezember 2014)

Trailrider-RLP schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte mal gerne die Dämpfer einbaulänge für das 190 swoop gewusst. falls mir jemand helfen kann.
> Danke


222mmx70mm mit Buchsen 22,2mmx8mm . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (16. Dezember 2014)

was für ein tune hat der vivid air im 190 9.0 standardmäßig.


----------



## bikeaholic71 (17. Dezember 2014)

Tune M/L ist Standard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwibi11 (17. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines radon swoop 190 7.0. wiege ziemlich genau 80kg was empfehlt ihr mir wie viel Bar ?! 
Wäre nett wenn mir einer Kurt erklären kann wie ich mich genau an die Sache rangeben soll bin neu auf dem Gebiet 
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Swoopyourlife (26. März 2015)

Hallo Zwibi11,
wenn du das 7.0 hast, dann hast du keine Luftfederung sondern Stahlferdern. Meinst du vielleicht das 9.0?


----------

